# montalatte elettrico



## omicron (14 Marzo 2022)

ho comprato questo montalatte elettrico, mi faccio cappuccini e caffè macchiati che neanche al bar


----------



## ivanl (14 Marzo 2022)

Ho letto di sfuggita il titolo e ho pensato ti stessi preparando all'arrivo di un bebè


----------



## Tachipirina (14 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ho comprato questo montalatte elettrico, mi faccio cappuccini e caffè macchiati che neanche al bar
> View attachment 10051


io ho il vecchio a manovella comperato in un mercato a Milano per curiosità negli anni 90, 
mi è sembrato un acquisto meraviglioso al momento , peccato che dopo averlo provato una volta per curiosità e tutti hanno bevuto il cappuccino stile bar mi hanno detto che loro bevono solo caffè e manco macchiato .....(io pure)
Finito nel solito mobile del "non serve a un cazzo" 

Però so che molta gente che beve cappuccio anche a casa ne è entusiasta


----------



## omicron (14 Marzo 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> Ho letto di sfuggita il titolo e ho pensato ti stessi preparando all'arrivo di un bebè


sono vecchia ormai 


Tachipirina ha detto:


> io ho il vecchio a manovella comperato in un mercato a Milano per curiosità negli anni 90,
> mi è sembrato un acquisto meraviglioso al momento , peccato che dopo averlo provato una volta per curiosità e tutti hanno bevuto il cappuccino stile bar mi hanno detto che loro bevono solo caffè e manco macchiato .....(io pure)
> Finito nel solito mobile del "non serve a un cazzo"
> 
> Però so che molta gente che beve cappuccio anche a casa ne è entusiasta


mia sorella mi aveva regalato un montalatte manuale che il marito aveva comprato per sbaglio, funziona bene ma è di quelli grandi e ci va un sacco di latte, mio marito beve il caffè amaro e mia figlia ancora non apprezza queste cose... con quello elettrico mi basta un dito di latte e ci faccio una tazza da cappuccino


----------



## Tachipirina (14 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> sono vecchia ormai
> 
> mia sorella mi aveva regalato un montalatte manuale che il marito aveva comprato per sbaglio, funziona bene ma è di quelli grandi e ci va un sacco di latte, mio marito beve il caffè amaro e mia figlia ancora non apprezza queste cose... con quello elettrico mi basta un dito di latte e ci faccio una tazza da cappuccino


allora ce l'avevi!
qui dimostri che non hai voglia di fare niente manco montarti il latte a manovella , hai comperato quello elettrico per un dito di latte


----------



## omicron (14 Marzo 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> allora ce l'avevi!
> qui dimostri che non hai voglia di fare niente manco montarti il latte a manovella , hai comperato quello elettrico per un dito di latte


 io pigra, si sa


----------



## bravagiulia75 (14 Marzo 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> Ho letto di sfuggita il titolo e ho pensato ti stessi preparando all'arrivo di un bebè


Anche io


----------



## ivanl (14 Marzo 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Anche io


ah, meno male


----------



## omicron (14 Marzo 2022)

ma sarebbe stato tiralatte, non montalatte


----------



## bravagiulia75 (14 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma sarebbe stato tiralatte, non montalatte


Si certo ..ma in velocità...ho pensato subito al tiralatte...
Io ho provato quello elettrico di tiralatte in ospedale quando ho partorito il piccolo...
Una meraviglia!!!
Sembravo una mucca


----------



## omicron (14 Marzo 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Si certo ..ma in velocità...ho pensato subito al tiralatte...
> Io ho provato quello elettrico di tiralatte in ospedale quando ho partorito il piccolo...
> Una meraviglia!!!
> Sembravo una mucca


ma beata te, io niente    lo presi a noleggio per casa, dopo due mesi lo riportai indietro per disperazione


----------



## bravagiulia75 (14 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma beata te, io niente    lo presi a noleggio per casa, dopo due mesi lo riportai indietro per disperazione


Si io l ho usato tantissimo il tiralatte anche a casa...
Sia per lasciare bibe pronti che per aumentare la quantità di latte prodotta.. .
Ho allattato fino a 16 /18 mesi di vita entrambi i miei figli


----------



## omicron (14 Marzo 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Si io l ho usato tantissimo il tiralatte anche a casa...
> Sia per lasciare bibe pronti che per aumentare la quantità di latte prodotta.. .
> Ho allattato fino a 16 /18 mesi di vita entrambi i miei figli


 io avrei allattato volentieri, ma niente da fare, mia figlia poi più pigra di me...


----------



## bravagiulia75 (14 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> io avrei allattato volentieri, ma niente da fare, mia figlia poi più pigra di me...


È cresciuta bene anche senza latte materno!
Non tutte riescono ad allattare ...


----------



## omicron (14 Marzo 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> È cresciuta bene anche senza latte materno!
> Non tutte riescono ad allattare ...


sì sì è cresciuta bene lo stesso e per certi versi il latte artificiale è più comodo della tetta e non hai il problema di staccarla


----------



## bravagiulia75 (14 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> sì sì è cresciuta bene lo stesso e per certi versi il latte artificiale è più comodo della tetta e non hai il problema di staccarla


Quello è vero...ma vuoi mettere la tetta sempre pronta all uso?
Il piccolo quando ha capito che non ci sarebbe più stata ..ha fatto qualche giorno a cercarla sempre....non potevo nemmeno tenerlo in braccio perché si attaccava al seno...senza che fosse scoperto ..ciucciava da folle sullo strato di vestiti


----------



## Foglia (14 Marzo 2022)

Smesso di allattare il mio oltre l'anno, alla fine non la cercava più lui, e anzi aveva iniziato a mozziccare


----------



## omicron (14 Marzo 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Quello è vero...ma vuoi mettere la tetta sempre pronta all uso?
> Il piccolo quando ha capito che non ci sarebbe più stata ..ha fatto qualche giorno a cercarla sempre....non potevo nemmeno tenerlo in braccio perché si attaccava al seno...senza che fosse scoperto ..ciucciava da folle sullo strato di vestiti


 un anno ero al mare e c'era una col bambino che faceva il self service, andava lì, le abbassava il costume e ciucciava in piedi


Foglia ha detto:


> Smesso di allattare il mio oltre l'anno, alla fine non la cercava più lui, e anzi aveva iniziato a mozziccare


sì mi hanno detto che a volte mordono pure, io non ho avuto il piacere di provare 
mio nipote si staccò da solo intorno ai 5 mesi, mia cugina ha allattato la prima 2 anni, la seconda 2 anni e mezzo 
e il latte lo donava pure all'ospedale  aveva latte anche per me in pratica


----------



## ivanl (14 Marzo 2022)

anche il nostro, dopo un inizio un pò traballante, ha continuato fino a 20 mesi. Al momento gli abbiamo detto che la tetta era solo per i bimbi piccoli, lui ormai era grande, per cui il latte era finito: ci ha guardati, ha risposto 'va bene' ed è finita l'


----------



## Foglia (14 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> un anno ero al mare e c'era una col bambino che faceva il self service, andava lì, le abbassava il costume e ciucciava in piedi
> 
> sì mi hanno detto che a volte mordono pure, io non ho avuto il piacere di provare
> mio nipote si staccò da solo intorno ai 5 mesi, mia cugina ha allattato la prima 2 anni, la seconda 2 anni e mezzo
> e il latte lo donava pure all'ospedale  aveva latte anche per me in pratica


Pure io tanto  
Andato diminuendo mano mano che non lo cercava più lui. Alla fine non lo cercava proprio più, ovviamente ne producevo meno, e le morsicature mi hanno fatto capire che poteva oramai farne a meno anche per addormentarsi  (in pratica l'unico momento che era rimasto   )


----------



## omicron (14 Marzo 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> anche il nostro, dopo un inizio un pò traballante, ha continuato fino a 20 mesi. Al momento gli abbiamo detto che la tetta era solo per i bimbi piccoli, lui ormai era grande, per cui il latte era finito: ci ha guardati, ha risposto 'va bene' ed è finita l'


io ho mia figlia che me le tocca continuamente, ci si appoggia e mi fa  "le tette della mamma" le sono sempre interessate per scopo ludico, mai per mangiare   


Foglia ha detto:


> Pure io tanto
> Andato diminuendo mano mano che non lo cercava più lui. Alla fine non lo cercava proprio più, ovviamente ne producevo meno, e le morsicature mi hanno fatto capire che poteva oramai farne a meno anche per addormentarsi  (in pratica l'unico momento che era rimasto   )


quando poi mangiano diventa più una coccola che altro , mia cugina alla seconda l'ha dato più che ha potuto per una questione di allergie, perchè l'allergologo le aveva detto che erano anticorpi e l'avrebbero aiutata


----------



## bravagiulia75 (14 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> seconda l'ha dato più che ha potuto per una questione di allergie, perchè l'allergologo le aveva detto che erano anticorpi e l'avrebbero aiutata



Sta storia delle allergie....
Sarà sicuramente vera ma non vale per tutti...
Mia figlia ne è un esempio...ha un sacco di allergie...come se lo all'atto si ammalano pochissimo...
Il piccolo sempre malato ..


----------



## omicron (14 Marzo 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Sta storia delle allergie....
> Sarà sicuramente vera ma non vale per tutti...
> Mia figlia ne è un esempio...ha un sacco di allergie...come se lo all'atto si ammalano pochissimo...
> Il piccolo sempre malato ..


ma sai, lei il latte lo aveva e gliel'ha dato, io ho bestemmiato due mesi col tiralatte elettrico e arrivavo a fare 20 grammi di latte al giorno    glielo davo confidando di darle un po' di anticorpi


----------



## CIRCE74 (14 Marzo 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Si certo ..ma in velocità...ho pensato subito al tiralatte...
> Io ho provato quello elettrico di tiralatte in ospedale quando ho partorito il piccolo...
> Una meraviglia!!!
> Sembravo una mucca


Anche io avevo letto tiralatte!!!...sempre stato un incubo, non lo sopportavo proprio


----------



## Foglia (14 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> quando poi mangiano diventa più una coccola che altro , mia cugina alla seconda l'ha dato più che ha potuto per una questione di allergie, perchè l'allergologo le aveva detto che erano anticorpi e l'avrebbero aiutata


Io ho smesso perché quello magnava, altro che latte  (peraltro non lo beve neanche adesso, quello vaccino, intendo.... Beve giusto quello che inzuppa con mille mila biscotti a colazione, ma il latte da solo non lo beve....). C'è da dire che ho smesso di produrne con gradualità, per cui non ho avuto alcuna complicazione né all'inizio né alla fine. All'inizio mangiava parecchio, praticamente non ho quasi mai dovuto integrare. Poi è stato interessato ad altro, e quindi gradualmente i momenti del latte si sono rarefatti Finché alla fine, non essendo più stimolata, è andato esaurendosi senza problemi.  14 mesi comunque van benone! 

P.S. occhio al montalatte 
Rischi di bere aria....


----------



## omicron (14 Marzo 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io ho smesso perché quello magnava, altro che latte  (peraltro non lo beve neanche adesso, quello vaccino, intendo.... Beve giusto quello che inzuppa con mille mila biscotti a colazione, ma il latte da solo non lo beve....). C'è da dire che ho smesso di produrne con gradualità, per cui non ho avuto alcuna complicazione né all'inizio né alla fine. All'inizio mangiava parecchio, praticamente non ho quasi mai dovuto integrare. Poi è stato interessato ad altro, e quindi gradualmente i momenti del latte si sono rarefatti Finché alla fine, non essendo più stimolata, è andato esaurendosi senza problemi. 14 mesi comunque van benone!
> 
> P.S. occhio al montalatte
> Rischi di bere aria....


ma sì, ti dicono almeno 6 mesi, quello in più benvenga, io ci ho provato ma poi alla fine ho smesso perchè stato andando fuori di testa 

ma quel bel latte montato    ora lo sto facendo con quello di soia, poi proverò anche quello di mandorla


----------



## omicron (14 Marzo 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Anche io avevo letto tiralatte!!!...sempre stato un incubo, non lo sopportavo proprio


insomma ho proprio scritto male


----------



## CIRCE74 (14 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> insomma ho proprio scritto male


e si vede che in molti ti vedremmo bene come neo mamma


----------



## omicron (14 Marzo 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> e si vede che in molti ti vedremmo bene come neo mamma


grazie, anche mio marito in effetti... io no


----------



## CIRCE74 (14 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> grazie, anche mio marito in effetti... io no


Sono effettivamente decisioni serie...


----------



## omicron (14 Marzo 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Sono effettivamente decisioni serie...


ma poi io ho già avuto problemi durante la prima gravidanza e anche dei problemi che sto ancora affrontando e risolvendo piano piano, di rifarmi d'accapo tanta voglia non ne ho proprio


----------



## CIRCE74 (14 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma poi io ho già avuto problemi durante la prima gravidanza e anche dei problemi che sto ancora affrontando e risolvendo piano piano, di rifarmi d'accapo tanta voglia non ne ho proprio


ti capisco, hai perfettamente ragione...


----------



## omicron (21 Marzo 2022)

Latte di mandorla, meglio che al bar


----------

